# Signature dish by - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Through a few weeks worth of many a correspondence via email, a chat on the phone and test section undertaken brings a conclusion to this beat of burden. One I am slowly finding being the "signature dish" by myself. Finally, date was set and 9am kick off for what can only be described as a long and tough couple of days with this Range Rover sport. Due to the day being absolutely baking it just was not a good idea to start aiming at all manner of pictorials. Vehicle was treated exactly the same as any other so a thorough and concise cleand a decontamination process was undertaken. Iron x treatment and clay treatment were both executed inside to ward off the hot weather and aid in the car not drying prematurely. Once all was completed it was time to measure the piant thickness, remove wing grilles and get cracking. Under the lights was and eye opener and clarified what the next 2 days would consist of...



















So the trusty Makita rotary, Scoll S17+, Menzerna po85rd and relevant pads were at the ready. After 2 hits with wool, polished and levelled up the results were very pleasing bar the very little RDS that remained...





































Trying to gather a split picture between panelwork and this was the best I came out with ( Poor qaulity )










Passengers door after...










Passenger wing prior...



















And after...



















No befores of the bonnet but the end results and this picture speak volumes I feel...










Drivers rear quarter before...










And after...



















Drivers wing before...



















And after...



















So as you can gather. Quite a tough set to with this big beast. Geoff attacked the interior whilst I carried on with the fiddly lower sections and intricate areas with spot pads and the rotary. The roof was awkward as there was barely any more than 2-3 feet gap between the roof and the ceiling of the garage! Vehicle was rewashed once all completed ready for last step procedures. Trim / Tyres / Arches all dressed. Exhausts polished with britemax twins. Wheels sealed with Smart rimwax. Glass cleaned and sealed with Permanon glass. Chemical guys ez creme glaze then 2 coats of Chemical guys blacklight by hand application and a final wipe down with V7. Once all completed ( approximately 28-29 man hours ) It started raining heavy so no outdoor pictures at this point just a few after pics not doing any justice...



























































































It doesnt stop there. I now have the pleasure of maintaning this on a monthly basis and as luck would have it, the weather was dry though only the odd break in the sky for sun to rear its head. These are a few light pictures outdoors after a stage 2 valet and V7 top up...




























































Thanks for taking the time to look at this.










Scott.​


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Scott


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work there


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work mate, is that the frozen grey beemer in the reflection you did a while back....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Scott - That was a bit of a state


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work Scott





athol said:


> Excellent work there


Cheers both. Greatly appreciated.:thumb:



Reflectology said:


> nice work mate, is that the frozen grey beemer in the reflection you did a while back....


No mate. Its this beastie - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211766

Due for work in the next few weeks. Gave it a check over as its been back for some paintwork to be redone as it wasnt up to much. Its now awaiting some genuine 19" BMW wheels which are due delivery and colour change so shouldnt be long before its booked in and detailed. Another one on the maintenance scheme to boot.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Nice work Scott - That was a bit of a state


Cheers Lee. Didnt look all to bad until lit up then it was all gun's blazing:buffer:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work buddy.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Superb as always.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work again as always, lovely reflection shots, very impressive finish


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

cracking results there, i bet the gap between the roof and the ceiling was a bit tricky


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic work buddy.





Superspec said:


> Superb as always.





badman1972 said:


> Stunning work again as always, lovely reflection shots, very impressive finish





mistryn said:


> cracking results there, i bet the gap between the roof and the ceiling was a bit tricky


Thanks folks. Yes, the gap was quite tight but need's must and all that jazz. Was a very awkward section the roof.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking great buddy. No photos of your young lady helping though????

Lol cheers

PaulN


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Looking great buddy. No photos of your young lady helping though????
> 
> Lol cheers
> 
> PaulN


Cheers Paul. She was cooped up reading her Duncan Banatyne book whilst I tackled the maintenance clean mate. If she was fully fit and well im sure she would of mucked in.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Scott as always! Turned the beast around! Few nice little extras on that one too!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks rather well  before and afters show a massive improvements & those reflections are like still pools of un-touched motor oil :argie: kudos on removing those vents that sit proud of the bodywork too. Looks brilliant 

Rob


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice work Scott:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

More RR action Scott! You must love them by now. Nice as always mate.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work as always mate


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Great work Scott as always! Turned the beast around! Few nice little extras on that one too!


Thanks mate. Yep, some real nice unique touches that make it his own vehicle.



rgDetail said:


> That looks rather well  before and afters show a massive improvements & those reflections are like still pools of un-touched motor oil :argie: kudos on removing those vents that sit proud of the bodywork too. Looks brilliant
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob. Some tough work entailed and those wing vents were just a few damn tricky bits to tidy up as virtually everything had been painted black so had to be sharp all round.



Dan J said:


> nice work Scott:thumb:


Cheers mucka:thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> More RR action Scott! You must love them by now. Nice as always mate.


Cheers. May aswell be called the range Rover detailer Know them like the back of my hand now.



BRUNBERG said:


> Excellent work as always mate


Thanks bud.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

fantastic work as always Scott  you have done that RR prouc and sorry to move the spotlight but that RR Sport has the best steering wheel I have seen from all of the ones I've worked on!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers tom. Bespoke wheel. Many unique tweeks to this one.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You love them, don't you Scott ..

Nice turn around. They are big beasts, so 2 days, good going..


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work and looked a bit of a challenge


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as every Scott, thats a beauty


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dooka said:


> You love them, don't you Scott ..
> 
> Nice turn around. They are big beasts, so 2 days, good going..


Im a Range Rover magnet! Geoff was to hand once the interior was done. I actually thought 2 days was sufficient but they were long days.



Envy Valeting said:


> Nice work and looked a bit of a challenge


Thanks Tim. Once the cutting was done it wasnt so bad but she sure was in a bad way.



cotter said:


> Great work as every Scott, thats a beauty


Cheers bud.:thumb:


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Lovely work as always Scott, i'm a big fan of all your details although you do seem to be the RR guru!.:thumb:

You probably already know this but you can drop them by selecting access mode on the air suspension - gives you an extra few inches of headroom, and looks like you needed it! 

ATB

Andy


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant work there Scott:thumb:

Almost had my first RR to do a few months back, similar swirling as this but the guy never came back to me. I was gutted as I was looking forward to losing my RR cherry


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Harwoodandy said:


> Lovely work as always Scott, i'm a big fan of all your details although you do seem to be the RR guru!.:thumb:
> 
> You probably already know this but you can drop them by selecting access mode on the air suspension - gives you an extra few inches of headroom, and looks like you needed it!
> 
> ...


thanks bud. I do know that the suspension could be altered but for what difference it would of made I just soldiered on:buffer:



Planet Man said:


> Brilliant work there Scott:thumb:
> 
> Almost had my first RR to do a few months back, similar swirling as this but the guy never came back to me. I was gutted as I was looking forward to losing my RR cherry


Cheers mate. Once you lose that cherry its all down hill from there bud. Im sure ive worked in the region of 30-40 Range Rovers in the past 2 years.


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

Stunning work.

Hate those wheels and the blacked out lettering though. It seems so easy to turn a RR into a chav mobile


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround...


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate, stunning reflections.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

saint1d said:


> Stunning work.
> 
> Hate those wheels and the blacked out lettering though. It seems so easy to turn a RR into a chav mobile


Thanks. Its easy to turn anything into a chavvy mess. The wheels are still Range Rover genuine items albeit the colour scheme and I thought the black badges were a nice touch. All down to personal preference but the owner likes it and thats the main thing.



tonyy said:


> Great turnaround...





toomanycitroens said:


> Great job mate, stunning reflections.


Thanks both.:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic work, would have loved to see the owners face at the results........

what have they been washing it with is whats interesting me....

Nice write up like the steering wheel and interior :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work.What on earth had they been doing with it!? Rubbing sand into the paint.Or had it had a "Tesco carpark handjob"?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Fantastic work, would have loved to see the owners face at the results........
> 
> what have they been washing it with is whats interesting me....
> 
> Nice write up like the steering wheel and interior :thumb:





PugIain said:


> Nice work.What on earth had they been doing with it!? Rubbing sand into the paint.Or had it had a "Tesco carpark handjob"?


Cheers both. Im sure I mentioned earlier on that tha car was taken to the local hand car washes. Just goes to show prolonged use of such services doesnt do you or your car any favours.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Lord of the swirls!!!! 

You did well to turn this one around. As always top draw work :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers buddy. Nice challenge and came good in the end.


----------

